# Hormone Replacement Therapy



## Stacked

If you’re reading this there’s a good chance you’re one of the many who doesn’t feel quite up to speed, is missing that extra pep in your step you used to have or you’re looking for a slight added edge. If that’s the case you’re not alone as millions upon millions worldwide have embarked themselves into the world of hormone replacement therapy.
[h=2]There are roughly four types of hormone replacement therapy[/h]
For pre and post-menopausal women: the purpose for this therapy is due to the lowered estrogen circulation in the woman’s body later on in her life. Progestin, progesterone and estrogen hormones are the most common hormones administered to improve this deficiency; testosterone is sometimes used to a lesser extent. This form of *hormone replacement therapy* is relied upon by many women the world over and is typically administered by gel, creams and tablets to vaginal rings and in some cases injections.
For female-to-male: the purpose of this type of *HRT* is simple; to allow a female to change her hormonal structure to that of a male.
For male-to-female: the purpose of this type of hormone replacement therapy is simple; to allow a male to change his hormonal structure to that of a female.
Androgen replacement therapy: this type of HRT is generally administered to men to slow down or improve the effects caused by aging. In most cases this type of hormone replacement therapy is used to combat a loss of testicular function known as Hypogonadism
Combating *Hypogonadism* has become more and more prevalent over recent years; hypogonadism is something in truth all men experience to a degree in terms of the effects such as a loss of erections, loss of muscle tissue and mass, increases in body fat typically attributed by lowered testosterone levels. With a steady dose of hormone replacement therapy these problems can be reduced and even reversed by the administering of certain hormones to the body.

*HRT* for males has quickly risen in numbers over recent years; many athletes who have been accused or caught using anabolic steroids have stated the purpose was not to cheat but to combat the symptoms of age which in most countries is a legal means of dealing with this issue. However, _hormone replacement therapy_ requires one to administer hormones illegal to many governing sports bodies, thereby creating a difficult situation for the athlete if he is caught or accused.

Hormone replacement therapy has also come under fire in recent years in cases regarding both androgen therapies as well as for menopausal symptoms. Studies have shown that menopausal therapy in women can increase the risk of strokes and heart attacks as well as an increase in breast cancer; how accurate these claims are is undetermined. It is however the hormone replacement therapy administered to men for the purposes of anti-aging that has come under the largest brunt of fire. It can be difficult to determine in many cases if the male in question legitimately needs the therapy for medical purposes versus a desire to simply perform better. Even so, there is no question, male HRT works and works well.


----------



## PVL

gunna talk to my doc about this.......get blood taken........def feel in a slump test wise after being off for 6 years.........


----------



## Mike Arnold

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bigrobbie

Good information. I've just started TRT so any info welcome.


----------



## Rigorhead

Great thread. Interested to read the inbound posts!


----------



## Kraken

Dumb question, is HRT the same as TRT?


----------



## Jin

Kraken said:


> Dumb question, is HRT the same as TRT?



Usually. Although HRT could be used for hormone replacement therapy which may include hormones other than testosterone.


----------

